# Fatties: 1st Aniversary



## 2008RN (Sep 23, 2019)

We celebrated the first aniversary of cooking on my fridge smoker. I decided to make fatties for the first time.  I can only smoke every other weekend due to my work schedule. The last year has been so much fun. My wife helps me in the kitchen, and I do the research, recipes, buying the food and of course smoking and documenting. What a great journey and something else we can do as a couple. Every time I cook we have enough for several meals. So left overs and frozen meals are great.

During the last year, we have done 21 smokes, with 17 different foods. From cold smoking cheese, party mix, and different spice to cooking a pizza. I really pushed the limits of the smoker on the pizza. I have tried 5 different nut recipes, ABTs, stuff poblanos And of course many different ways of preparing beef, chicken, fish, pork, and turkey. Did I leave out any of the main food groups?

Each smoke I have learned something new. Making/changing recipes to meet our likings.

Back to the fatties. I want to thank  GMC2003 and Co4ch D4ve for their instructions.

First the recipe I used.

*Meat base:*
Mild Italian Sausage 1.25 lbs /fatty
1/2 Cup Worcestershire Sauce
1 TBSP Garlic powder

1lbs. of bacon for weave.

*Pizza Fatty:*
Black forest ham 4 thin slices
Pepperoni
diced Black olives
diced onions
Shredded mozzarella
Shredded cheddar
pizza sauce
diced shiitake mushroom

*Western Chicken bacon:*
chicken breast and 3 bacon strips cooked in olive oil and misc spices.
diced shiitake mushroom
Shredded mozzarella
Shredded cheddar
diced onion
Modified Jeffs Original BBQ sauce

*Crescent roll weave:*
2 cans of Crescent rolls
olive oil, oregano, basil, garlic powder
egg white wash









Here is the pizza fatty before I rolled it. I did 2 things wrong here. 1st I way overfilled it. I had a really hard time getting into a complete roll. A bunch of the stuffing came out. 2nd I did not have any parchment paper and used wax paper instead. The moisture softened the wax paper and it started tearing.

I spaced out getting a picture of the Western chicken bacon before rolling. I did a better job on it of not overstuffing. The wax paper still ripped up though.

I did the bacon weave and placed the fatty diagonally on the bacon. This worked great. Both got wrapped up and put in the refrigerator over night. and then into the smoker the next morning.






smoke  with 50% hickory / 50% mesquite
cold smoke 1 hr.,
225º until meat 130º,
325º  until meat 160º  






Phase 1 finished. I probably could have pulled these off at least 5º sooner. I placed then back in the fridge and on to phase 2 in the kitchen.

I made a crescent roll weave with Coach Dave's instruction, pulled the fatties back out of the refridgerator and wrapped them.  Then cooked then the oven at 350º for 30 to 35 minutes.












they both tasted great.

Have a great week!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 23, 2019)

Man those fatty's look awesome! Nice cook! That smoker is bad ass btw!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 23, 2019)

Excellent job!! Both of those look fantastic. You couldn't have picked 2 better people to ask for help either. Now I gotta ask....what's next and when can I expect my invite? 

Trying to  schmooze a meal,
Robert


----------



## pi guy (Sep 23, 2019)

They look incredible!  I think it's fatty time again for me soon, especially after reading your post!

Awesome smoker as well, that is so cool!!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 23, 2019)

You nailed those fatties. I bet they were delicious.
Like...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dang!!! those looks really good. Good ingredients, good weaves and most importantly good eats. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sauced (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow...those fatties are awesome!!!! Very nice job indeed!!!


----------



## 2008RN (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone, every single smoke I do is a learning experience. The fatties did taste great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Old post but during my hiatus I missed your smoker build. Look great! GO DUCKS! How about that Rose Bowl, wow! Tasty looking fatty! Great Looking Smoker!


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments on the "Smokin' Duck" smoker, I have so much fun with the smoker, and my wife helps some with the of the more complex time consuming prep, and she always does the side dishes.  It is great do things together with my wife and still enjoying a hobby that serves a purpose (feeding me face), and blessing other people with great tasting food.

That was a great game. Very Very close game. 1 or 2 plays changed the outcome of the game.  At least the Ducks were competitive this year.  Go Ducks!


----------

